# Choix Hub USB de qualité pro



## utc (12 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

après avoir fais une recherche (trop longue) sur le site je ne trouve que des problèmes de matériels mais rien en conseil d'achat pour un hub pour USB.2 (mini 4 prises USB) auto-alimenté car je possède actuellement un Belkin qui a juste 1 an (bon je reprend car cette satanée diode verte vers le clavier, sur le hub,  s'est éteinte et mon clavier ne répondait plus  , sans compter les problèmes avec l'imprimante qui fonctionne de façon aléatoire) 

Donc j'aimerai du matériel aux *normes professionnelles*, car par expérience, je me rends compte que même si c'est plus cher, on est gagnant à terme, avec la tranquilité en plus. (j'ai par exemple un modem routeur "netopia" génial, à la place de livebox  et Bewan  ensuite )

Merci pour vos conseils et expériences.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (12 Août 2006)

USB n'est pas une norme professionnelle...


----------



## MacEskis (12 Août 2006)

Je possède un  IoGear USB 2.0 Universal Media Hub depuis des mois et j'en suis très content.


----------



## utc (12 Août 2006)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> USB n'est pas une norme professionnelle...



Je me suis mal exprimé (_*je ne suis qu'un utilisateur lambda*_) je voulais dire par "pro" quelque chose de robuste et *fiable*, que je ne me retrouve pas comme aujourd'hui avec un fonctionnement "au petit bonheur la chance"


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Août 2006)

J'ai acheté un hub *INF B29 USB 2.0 High Speed* à la Fnac.

C'est une horreur  !

Il chauffe énormément, et je dois régulièrement jouer du fer à souder pour le réparer.

A fuir absolument.


----------



## Basvil (12 Août 2006)

Bonsoir
J'ai un Kensington(nom à vérifier) en forme de dôme,7prises dont une au dessus pour les clés USB.Aucun problème en 10 mois et, l'alimentation est puissante.


----------



## SoniK (13 Août 2006)

J'ai un APM 7 ports : de la daube ! En plus je prend le jus quand je touche le port usb de sortie , ça fait bizarre la première fois...


----------



## utc (13 Août 2006)

SoniK a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un APM 7 ports : de la daube ! En plus je prend le jus quand je touche le port usb de sortie , ça fait bizarre la première fois...



Comme quoi, mieux vaut se renseigner auprès des utilisateurs. 

J'ai vérifié, depuis et je me suis rendu compte que le matériel *Belkin était garanti à vie * (comme l'outillage Facom) mais je ne le savais pas car je suis resté un an et demi en hopitalisation/convalescence au moment de l'achat.

*Quelqu'un a t-il testé ?* Est que ça fonctionne aussi pour les concentrateurs USB ?


----------



## laurent1 (13 Août 2006)

en tout cas pour les tournevis facom ca marche pas... veulent pas me changer le tournevis à disjoncteur à empreinte speciale.


----------



## utc (14 Août 2006)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas pour les tournevis facom ca marche pas... veulent pas me changer le tournevis à disjoncteur à empreinte speciale.



 Dommage car je l'ai fait plusieurs fois pour d'autres outils et ça fonctionne nickel.


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Août 2006)

En ce qui me concerne, les histoires de garantie, et encore plus celles qui sont "&#224; rallonge", ne m'int&#233;ressent pas trop et ne sont pas pour moi un crit&#232;re de choix.

Il arrive souvent qu'on tombe sur un appareil avec un d&#233;faut qui se manifeste dans les premiers jours apr&#232;s l'achat. &#199;a arrive parfois, et c'est tout-&#224;-fait normal. La garantie courante est faite pour &#231;a, et l'&#233;change standard que pratiquent certains magasins aussi.

Quand aux appareils de mauvaise conception, les garanties ne sont d'aucune utilit&#233;. On passe son temps &#224; &#234;tre emb&#234;t&#233;, avec des appareils en panne ou en cours de r&#233;paration. Quand ils reviennent plus ou moins r&#233;par&#233;s, ils sont par nature appel&#233;s &#224; retourner de nouveau au SAV peu de temps apr&#232;s. Et au final on n'a pas ce pourquoi on a pay&#233;, c'est-&#224;-dire la jouissance d'un appareil en fonctionnement.

Sans compter qu'on a souvent de grandes difficult&#233;s &#224; faire jouer lesdites garanties, car les SAV mettent fr&#233;quemment des obstacles sur la route des clients m&#233;contents (conditions restrictives, d&#233;lais insoutenables, mauvaises excuses, etc.) pour refouler un maximum de produits d&#233;fectueux (c'est toujours &#231;a de gagn&#233;, car il n'y a pas de petit profit !).

Pour les appareils dont le prix n'est pas prohibitif, il est plus rentable de racheter un autre mod&#232;le (de bonne qualit&#233 que de passer des heures avec le SAV et des semaines sans appareil.


----------



## utc (15 Août 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, les histoires de garantie, et encore plus celles qui sont "à rallonge", ne m'intéressent pas trop et ne sont pas pour moi un critère de choix.
> 
> Il arrive souvent qu'on tombe sur un appareil avec un défaut qui se manifeste dans les premiers jours après l'achat. Ça arrive parfois, et c'est tout-à-fait normal. La garantie courante est faite pour ça, et l'échange standard que pratiquent certains magasins aussi.
> 
> ...



Pour le matériel informatique je suis d'accord mais pas pour le reste non.


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Pour le mat&#233;riel informatique je suis d'accord mais pas pour le reste non.


En &#233;crivant &#231;a, je pensais plus particuli&#232;rement au mat&#233;riel informatique (&#231;a tombe bien) et certains appareil de vid&#233;o (cam&#233;scopes et lecteurs DVD notamment).


----------



## guytantakul (15 Août 2006)

En gros tous les matériels à obsolecence rapide


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Août 2006)

Basvil a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> J'ai un Kensington(nom à vérifier) en forme de dôme,7prises dont une au dessus pour les clés USB.Aucun problème en 10 mois et, l'alimentation est puissante.



J'ai comme toi un Kensington depuis 3 ans et ce sans aucun problème. Voilà d'ailleurs un lien direct sur le site de la FNAC où je l'ai acheté :

http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.a...ID=0a21f122f-fa08-2e61-1571-b5c430ecf245&Fr=2


----------



## utc (16 Août 2006)

Jean-miche


----------

